# 30-30 reloads, Help



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

Im in quest of a load using lead 170 gr flat nose in a 30-30. Looking to run low charge weights for my son 10 yr old to get use to a carbine a fellow member passed on to us. It has great riflings an not a bad looking ole gun. My molds are 170 gr, Which wont allow gas checks due to the seating puts the base below the neck line. My Lyman reloaders an I M R reloaders manual says at 1600 to 2000 fps I wont have much to worry about as for exsessive leading from high temp, an pressure, I do have jacketed 150 gr I intend him to use at a close range shot out of the stand, but wish to get him started with low vel, an of coarse inexpencive rds on dad, Of coarse Dad will try all loads before son does, ANY of you low load for such ideas??? Is it reasonable?? Am I going overboard backwards out the whole boat?? All sugestions will be considered, Thanks ole Carver


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

Thanks partner, will look em up, ole Carver


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

I've had good luck with accurate 5744. Manual shows 19.8 @ 1791fps to a max of 22.0 @ 2035.


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

I'm guessing someone has told you to look up cast bullet loads. You use a difference power for cast loads. If you have trouble finding some let me know I have A cast load hand book laying around some place.Just remember that the volume in the case is less. so you will need to hold the power to the back of the case, let me know and I will tell what I USE. just my 2 cents jj


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

are you shooting these in a Marlin with a Micro-Grove barrel ?


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

I didn't think about that , but is a very good question, Micro-Grove barrel does not run cast bullets to good. Just my 2 cents jj


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

Thanks guys, It is a Winchester 94, Built in 1981 seems to have good lands an still a solid rifle. I ll go with low loads till Im sure of its capabilities then move up as it shows to hold any groups that can be spoken of with being shur of the formula. Some of what I read says to low can be unstable an, to high can be unstable, So It will be slow trial an era, But glad to hear input on this new venture. Thanks again Donut Slayer, Baitcaster an Glasspluss a fella cant know to much Im learning this... ole Carver


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Yes Tom, an undercharged round can be just as dangerous as an overcharged one. It has something to do with the pressure initally not being enough to get the bullet moving when it should and due to this the pressure rises rapidly in the case. With a properly charged case the bullet is already on the move when this pressure spike occurs.

On a different note, thanks for bringing attention to the gas check/seating depth issue. This is something I never read about or even considered. I will research futher.

The OAL of the cast bullet round, I've been told, is determined by checking at what OAL the bullet engages the rifling, then backing off a few thousandths. You don't want the bullet to have to "jump" to engage the rifling nor do you want it firmly engaged when in full battery. This can become an issue when OAL is too long to fit in a magazine. Lot of good iformation here:

http://castboolits.gunloads.com/index.php?

Rick


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

*30-30 loading*

An other note on OAL. when I was loading for my 30-30 some the problems I had was when you got a crimp on the case enough you had a problems with the case, a the shoulder would brow out marking it hard to go in or imposable to go in the chamber,and another thing was the bullet that I was using went in to the rifling on the win 94 real hard and made the bolt hard to close,I corrected this by buying a reamer that put a little more throat in the chamber, this solved the problem. I never had a problem with the gas check, Just my 2cents jj


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

BTW Tom, are you using a case neck expander before you press the bullet in?

Rick


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

If we keep going we will cover it all. jj


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

Thats all good JJ, Im one that will listen to all an work with the best common sence I have to look over all the advice. One man might forget something anouther remembers. An I do use a neck expander, the chamber accepts the loads well, cycles very well with a couple uncharged loaded pieces of brass to check it. jacked an store bought feed very well also, Havent fired the thing as of yet. That will be this week Son is out of school for spring break, figure a factory rd, then some of my jacket reload. Then the reloaded with lead an no gas check, Ill say a little Prayer before, Thanks guys, ole Carver


----------

